# 2004 GTO Trunk jammed



## jim_nonymous (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a 2004 GTO with the trunk latched jammed. I suspect my wife accidentally closed the door on a jacket wedging it into the lock mechanism.

I know about all of the trunk releases:
- remote causes the mechanism to click but it won't open
- glove box buttom causes the mechanism to click but it won't open
- manual pull cable behind rear passenger head rest pulls about 3 inches
but does not release latch
- emergency pull cable in trunk, can't reach

I've tried pushing down and lifting up on the trunk lid while attempting to unlatch it all possible ways repeatedly, no joy. Tail light backs on solid wall, can't break it and enter that way. From back seat, gas tank is in the way, I THINK, so I don't think I can access the trunk by removing the rear seats.

What is the cheapest way to break into the trunk? or is there any access to the trunk with the rear seats out? Unless someone can come up with a solution, my one option is to just pull on the trunk until either the lock breaks or the lid bends. Only other thought, deliberately break the lower plastic trim on the door and try to find a way to force or destroy the lock.

HELP!!!!! This is looking like a very expensive jacket... IDEAS????

Is there any access if I take off the rear bumber????


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Well with seat removed and rear speakers removed I think your only option will be from the speaker holes which doesn't give you alot of space. Seems like a bad spot, but getting it open without damage is doable. How hard have you pulled on the trunk? I always open mine from the license plate lip. Let me look at mine and see if I can figure out a way for you to get it open. Will post back soon.


----------



## jim_nonymous (Apr 10, 2010)

SUCCESS!!! With the rear seats removed, yes you are correct, there is access via the speaker holes. One hand in the left hole with a socket wrench and a 20inch extension (1/2 inch hex just in case anyone else has the same issue), one hand in the right hole with a flashlight and peeking through one of the deck lid vent holes I was able to remove the bolt holding the lower portion of the latch. Of course, it still will not come out, just provides a little play. Just enough play to allow me to ram a crow bar between the lock and the lower part of the latch. Twisting the whole thing to the side, my son was able to force it open.
Incredibly, the release mechanism jammed all by itself, no clothing stuck in it. The electrical release snapped the tie rod attached to the release mechanism and the manual cable release likewise snapped while trying to activate the jammed release. As soon as I got the release out, you guessed it, it unjammed and appears to be working perfectly again. Replacing it anyway. Don't feel like doing this again.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats - glad it worked out for you. I never even got to look on mine any further been messing with my oil filter leaking, so that has me busy right now. Glad you finally got it open.


----------

